# Flohmarkt für Kinderbikes



## Thomas (14. August 2008)

Hallo,
im Bikemarkt gibt es eine extra Kategorie für Kinderbikes - wenn Ihr was kaufen oder verkaufen wollt seht dort mal rein:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/category/16-kinderfahrrader

Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------

